# Hive top feeder question



## Andrew Swanson (Mar 3, 2006)

Whoops..meant to post this in bk101!!


----------



## Finman (Nov 5, 2004)

How big are your nucs? Do bees cover all frames you have offered? If bees need to warm up brood area they will not eat syrup.

It is better take feeder off and keep nuc warm. 
I shoud know do they need more food. 

If they do not take food, you may pour 60% syrup straight in cells when out temperature is high, over 60 F.


----------



## Finman (Nov 5, 2004)

If weather is cold and bees do not take food you may force them to take. Pour syrup in combs and put that comb box under the brood box. Warm stays upp and bees are eager to lift syrup to brood box.


----------



## amymcg (Jan 13, 2005)

I have the same feeders, It usually takes them a few days to figure out how to get in there, but once they do it's no problem. Just give them some time.


----------



## Andrew Swanson (Mar 3, 2006)

amymcg, it looks as if they are starting to use the feeder a bit more. Boy they are hard to take off the hive without spilling.

Finman, I bought frame nukes, installed them in 10 frame deeps along with 2 frames of empty comb, and 4 frames foundation. 
so far, bees are on the 4 origional frames, and one side of the two drawn frames.

Andrew


----------



## Finman (Nov 5, 2004)

Yesterday I handled my bees after winter. two 2 hives weere absolutly short of food. I poured 60% sugar syrup right into combs. Another is 2 box hive and another 4 frame.


----------



## amymcg (Jan 13, 2005)

Andrew - Yes they are a pain in the arse to move. But, they don't leak, and there seem to be very few drownings with them. If you can stand to put the things on there and then leave them alone, you're usually all set. 

My problem is that when I take them off I never seem to have a level place to set them down. .


----------

